# Another color question...



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Hmmm...looks like an apricot or cream to me. Sorry I'm not much more help than what you have already gotten...:lol:

Looks like his owners gave him a "pony" tail.


----------



## Madhouse7207 (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks like his owners gave him a "pony" tail.[/QUOTE]

A "pony" tail? Is that a real thing? His hair is almost straight about 2 inches from the base. It has never really been curly like I assumed all poodles are when left uncropped. 

So, can someone tell me the difference between a cream and an apricot?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I just made the "pony" tail thing up. That is what it looks like! It is hard to tell from the picture but it does look pretty straight and a bit sparse. Maybe it just needs a good trim? Not sure...The tail looks almost like Carole Beresh's "ponydoodle" :lol: Dogs In Style

An apricot will have a tinge of red or apricot to it. A cream is just that, cream/off white. Both should have black points (nose, toenails, etc.). My grandma has an old apricot toy poodle that pretty much ended up looking like a cream.


----------



## Madhouse7207 (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG!!  I love the Ponydoodles!!! They are so fun looking!!!

Yup, his tail in thin. Should I get it trimmed up at his next groom to thicken it maybe?

By the way, your Millie and Henry are gorgeous!!! I remember that Missouri snow too. Phew.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Aw thanks!! I don't know if it will thicken up if you trim it but it might appear thicker if it is shorter. Hopefully some of the groomers on this forum will pipe in soon with some advice!! We have some very talented groomers on the forum...


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

He definitely looks like an apricot to me. Cream dogs are generally a kind of light apricot tint as babies, usually with darker shaded ears and they fade out to a pale white/cream color as they get older. I've attached a pic of my boy who is a cream, and you can see the difference between him and an apricot and a red. 

His tail looks like the hair's just a bit thin and straight. Lots of smaller toys/minis can have the problem of thin, wavy hair instead of the curly and thick hair that is more desired. I like the way his tail looks though. It works for longer tails like his. Getting it trimmed an inch or so will make it appear less thin/sparse, but won't actually "thicken" the hair, just make it look tidy. 

Here are some pics for color reference. First one is cream, second is apricot, the third is red, just so you can know the difference to be sure


----------



## Madhouse7207 (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh Birdie! Thank you! Yup, I would say my boy definately looks like an apricot. And compared to these pics, his tail is a lot like my own hair. Very thin. LOL

Now if I can just get a decent pic of Remy on here. Maybe you can tell me if he is a Cafe Au Lait or a Red. His papers say red and white but he really doesn't look red to me.

Thanks again!!


----------

